# São Lourenço do Sul (RS) - A Pérola da Lagoa dos Patos



## Eduhaus (Aug 26, 2005)

De 44 mil hab. sendo apenas 24 mil na zona urbana, São Lourenço do Sul é um destino de praias de água doce do Rio Grande do Sul, situado às margens das águas calmas da Lagoa dos Patos.

É uma cidade com muitas casas (lindas) e os prédios não são muito altos. Chama a atenção também o traçado urbano bonito e as ruas largas. Para os padrões da zona sul do RS, é organizada, mesmo a entrada da cidade que sempre achei meio decadente, mas nas últimas vezes que fui achei bem melhor. Boa parte das praias foi revitalizada e me chamou a atenção a quantidade de casas novas, algo mais raro no sul do RS, bem como os belos plátanos, especialmente no outono.

De colonização alemã (pomerana), bastante visível no comércio e na população, também chamam a atenção os casarões antigos de influência de Pelotas, mais portuguesa. Ao turista que queira conhecer um pouco do interior do município há o Caminho Pomerano.

1. Nesta foto, o centro fica à esquerda. Vou começar com esta região, menos turística!








2 -








3 -








4 -








5 -








6 -








7 -








8 -








9 -








10 -








11 -


----------



## Eduhaus (Aug 26, 2005)

Vamos à região das praias:
12 -








13 -








14 -








15 -








16 -








17 -








18 -








19 -








20 -








21 -








22 -


----------



## portoimagem-II (May 24, 2007)

São Lourenço:









www.diariopopular.com.br/geral/leao-marinho-aparece-na-praia-em-sao-lourenco-do-sul-155769/[














www.sympla.com.br/praias-de-agua-doce-sao-lourenco-do-sul-rs-20-12-2020__1045649[
















www.jornalolourenciano.com.br/[




























fimdeano.sortimentos.com.br


















https://formaconhecer.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2019/05/saida-pedagogica-rio-grande-do-sul-sao-lourenco-do-sul-02.png


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Uma cidade muito agradável e um thread que me lembra a época de ouro do Skyscrapercity. 

Ruas largas, pavimento bucólico, casas bonitas e praias atrativas. Muito interessante SLS. 

Parabéns Edu.


----------



## Eduhaus (Aug 26, 2005)

23 -








24 -








25 -








26 -








27 -








28 - Arroio São Lourenço








29 -








30 -








31 -








32 - Interior do município








33 -


----------



## Sulzbach (Sep 3, 2015)

Tu estás te mostrando um excelente fotógrafo Edu. Parabéns!

Realmente, o turismo opera milagres, principalmente na urbanização e na infraestrutura. 
São Lourenco do Sul tá melhorando a olhos vistos. 
É uma cidade bucólica e em ascensão. Lembra um pouco as cidades serranas, ao mesmo tempo o litoral norte e as fronteiriças.

Que mais cidades explorem este segmento da economia pra gerar mais renda e qualidade de vida a seus cidadãos.


----------



## Jvcp (Oct 12, 2008)

Muito legal! Podia ter passado em Arambaré também. É uma São Lourenço menor e que também tem a sua beleza.

Uma vez fui numa festa da cerveja no interior de São Lourenço. Foi bem interessante. Eu era o estranho lá, falavam pomerano na mesma proporção que falavam português.


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

Edu , meus parabéns, esse é um dos melhores threads dos últimos tempos e faz justiça a essa cidade que é o ponto alto da tão bonita e esquecida Costa Doce do Rio Grande do Sul.

Fico contente de ver que São Lourenço do Sul está evoluindo e qualificando cada vez mais a sua estrutura urbana e turística.


----------



## Eduhaus (Aug 26, 2005)

Portoimagem II: sim, SLS é bem isso, é uma cidade diferenciada mesmo, ainda mais para o cenário da ZS do RS.

Ice Climber: sim, somos da velha guarda do SSC! Ainda acho tirar fotos algo muito legal e não se compara ao GSV.

Sulzbach: Danke Schön! Sim, SLS e Camaquã são as cidades do sul do RS que mais estão melhorando. SLS tem esta mistura de tudo, tanto que é chamada de terra de toda as paisagens.

Jvcp: Valeu a dica, Arambaré é a úunica cidade da Costa Doce que não conheço.

Kehrwald: Sim, a Costa Doce ainda poderia ser mais conhecida, de qualquer forma a estrutura turística de SLS surpreende, pela quantidade de pousadas, opções de passeios, etc..


----------



## Jvcp (Oct 12, 2008)

Lembrei deste vídeo. É sobre náutica, mas a partir de 18:25 até o final tem alguns comentários, história e imagens da cidade.


----------



## Rdx MG (Jan 19, 2011)

Sem dúvida o RS possui as cidades mais belas do Brasil.


----------



## Mifars (Mar 21, 2015)

Muito bonita São Lourenço. Destaque também pelas áreas verdes, faz toda a diferença e dá aquele charme característico das cidades que mais gosto do RS.


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

Conheci SLS em 2010, foi a segunda cidade do RS que conheci depois de Cristal (da pra acreditar?)

nao lembro muito bem da zona urbana, mas as praias são muito lindas, tranquilas e bem frequentadas. Pretendo retornar em breve!

obrigado pelo excelente thread, Edu!


----------



## GersonLDN (Mar 22, 2005)

Realmente, me surpreendeu positivamente o urbanismo e as praias.
So tinha visto, ate entao, imagens aereas da cidade.

Otima coletanea!!


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

Com a duplicação da BR 116, acredito que São Lourenço do Sul vai começar a atrair mais gente de Porto Alegre e da RMPOA. É uma viagem relativamente curta, 2h30min, e um lugar perfeito pra se passar um fim de semana ou feriadão.


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

São Lourenço é até surpreendente, principalmente quando é comparada com outras cidades do Sul do RS, por ser relativamente arrumada. Tem ainda uma orla bem agradável e naturalmente bonita (e é até extensa), um número considerável de casas de bom nível (algumas são bem bonitas, inclusive) e uma área central simpática. De uns tempos pra cá, vem surgindo pousadas bem simpáticas, o que demonstra o crescimento do turismo em São Lourenço do Sul.

A cidade ainda tem muito o que melhorar, tem uma percentagem razoável de pobreza e há uma quantidade significativa de ruas necessitando de pavimentação. Ainda assim, é uma das mais bonitas cidades do Sul do RS, vale uma visita, na minha opinião.


----------



## snowb (Dec 15, 2006)

Muito legais as fotos. Conheço algumas pessoas de SL e sempre me falaram super bem de lá, porém nunca havia visto fotos à nivel da rua. Obrigado por compartilhar


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb (Jun 10, 2008)

De fato uma pérola, muito legal. Viva o RS!


----------



## RG (Oct 27, 2005)

Incrível como o RS tem cidades belíssimas! Parabéns pelas fotos!


----------



## Eduhaus (Aug 26, 2005)

RG: Que agradável surpresa tê-lo comentando um thread meu!!

Passageiro CWB: Vida longa à Vittaria!

Snowb: sim, muita gente fala bem e não sem motivos. É um lugar super agradável.

Farrapo: Sim, em 7 anos anos que não fui a cidade, muita coisa melhorou, inclusive nas ruas sem calçamento. Já não é algo que chama a atenção. Por exemplo, a região da praia da Barrinha antes tinha pouco calçamento e agora está toda urbanizada. Está com outro aspecto. Pobreza tem em algumas regiões, mas não é algo que chama a atenção...

Kehrwald: compartilho do teu otimismo. A conclusão da duplicação da BR 116 deve abrir uma outra perspectiva para o turismo da região. Tanto para quem vem da Região Metropolitana e Camaquã quanto para quem vem de Pelotas.

GersonLDN: sim, a cidade é bem urbanizada, especialmente considerando o contexto regional.

Pietrin: bom, SLS melhorou bastante de lá para cá e Cristal tb, embora esta ainda seja bastante modesta. Espero que a recepção tenha sido boa!

Mifars: sim, a cidade tem muitas áreas verdes e tem uma arborização bonita de plátanos e figueiras. Um charme!

Rdx: mais bonitas eu sei, mas certamente estão entre as menos feias hehehe

Muito Obrigado a todos!!!


----------

